# Could this wood be...



## Drcal (Sep 17, 2010)

This afternoon I turned a bottle stopper out of what I thought was a junk piece of mahogony I found in my shop but as soon as I mounted it on the lathe I noticed that on one side it was very red- like the kind of red you see in flaming box elder. As I turned, I realized the color and figure in the piece was beautiful. Could it be redheart? I have never turned redheart and don't think I have ever owned a blank in redheart.

Does anyone have any idea what this is???

The pictures aren't great nor is my turning. I just wanted to get this out on IAP to see if someone could tell me what it is because I want to get more.  The last photo is taken with a flashand is probably the truest color representation.  It is really red!!

Carmen


----------



## Crickett (Sep 17, 2010)

It could be Padauk.


----------



## Dudley Young (Sep 17, 2010)

I agree. Looks like Padauk to me. BZ


----------



## Drcal (Sep 17, 2010)

It is not Padauk.  It is a little softer and smoother than Padauk and, in reality, it is  not orange at all...no hint of orange.  

I know Padauk and I know what it is like to turn and this definitely is not Paduak.

Carmen


----------



## burgerman (Sep 17, 2010)

Bloodwood?


----------



## ldb2000 (Sep 17, 2010)

Definitly not Pudauk , too red and the grain is wrong . Could be bloodwood but again the grain don't look like any bloodwood I've ever seen . I had some really red Pink Ivory that had a similar grain , so that would be my guess .


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 17, 2010)

Looks like wood:biggrin:


----------



## Andrew Arndts (Sep 18, 2010)

I just turned some Darts out of Chakte Kok.  Which sometimes is known as Red heart. And what you have is similar to what I turned too.


----------



## aggromere (Sep 19, 2010)

I dont know what it is, but the blood wood I have used has a different graining pattern.  It's straighter and tighter.


----------



## juteck (Sep 19, 2010)

I don't think it's paduak or bloodwood based on the pieces of those I've seen. It could be red heart, or maybe bubinga. Did it feel silky after sanding? Maybe bubinga then?


----------



## GaryMGg (Sep 19, 2010)

Could be Bubinga; is the endgrain very tight?


----------



## BobBurt (Sep 20, 2010)

I vote for Bubinga, my favorite wood. Nice job BTW


----------



## CSue (Sep 20, 2010)

It could be Bloodwood as I've seen some beautiful planks with that kind of coloring and grain as in first photo.  But the last photo makes me think it's Bubinga for a number of reasons.  The grain pattern is much more defined than in most of the bloodwood I've seen - being more like Bubinga.  And if the coloring is more accurate in the last photo, I'd say it is Bubinga.

My question is, does the wood seem to be kind of heavy or light.  Bloodwood is much more solid grain patterning and slightly noticeable heavier weight than many woods.


----------



## arioux (Sep 20, 2010)

Looks a lot like redheart to me.

http://www.wood-database.com/lumber-identification/hardwoods/redheart/


----------



## traderdon55 (Sep 20, 2010)

I turned some redheart today making some sea urchin christmas ornaments and my redheart come out looking just like that.


----------



## turbowagon (Sep 20, 2010)

Here is a pendant/earring set I made from redheart.  It ranges in color from orange to red in my experience:


----------



## tseger (Sep 20, 2010)

I am no expert by far, but i would bet on this being redheart. I have turned a lot of it.FWIW


----------



## papaturner (Sep 20, 2010)

Crickett said:


> It could be Padauk.



I think Cricket nailed it.


----------



## jtdesigns (Sep 21, 2010)

Bloodwood......from crotch section would be my guess.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Sep 21, 2010)

It is NOT padauk.  Padauk has very large, open pores.  The wood in the photo does not have that.

Both bloodwood and bubinga are very hard and dense.  The OP described the wood as softer than padauk.  This characteristic does not agree with bloodwood or bubinga.

Redheart, on the other hand, is fairly soft, is not dense, and will turn brown over time.  So brown that it can resemble a mahogany, especially in a rough cut blank that has been sitting for a while.  

I would bet that you have a piece of redheart.  Enjoy the color while it lasts.


----------



## Rojo22 (Sep 21, 2010)

I would have to agree that this is not bloodwood.  I am leaning more toward redheart myself, and yes enjoy the red color for now.


----------



## Mr Mac (Jan 10, 2011)

Could it be tulip?


----------



## kludge77 (Jan 10, 2011)

Another vote for Redheart. 

Turned loads of it. Totally looks like.


----------



## BobBurt (Jan 10, 2011)

Yep, exactly.....what he said


----------



## emtmike (Jan 10, 2011)

what did you use for a finish?


----------



## Fred (Jan 10, 2011)

Can you post a picture of the end grain. Use daylight as a light source as everyone's monitor does not always show the same colors.

My vote is for _____ until there is a bit more information. It would also help IF you had any samples without any finish applied.


----------

